

Nine Javascript Gotchas - morselsrule
http://www.fitzblog.com/tabid/17782/bid/2127/Nine-Javascript-Gotchas.aspx

======
run4yourlives
I thought the purpose of javascript was to be one big giant gotcha? :-)

